# Update On The Chusky Chinese Chainsaw



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)

And today on Days of Our Saws...

Latest update on the Chusky saw. The new clutch, for twelve bucks shipping included, got here quick but I haven't had time to cut much the last week or so. So yesterday I put'er back to work. Three and a half cords under its belt so far. Thirty minutes into whacking white oak rounds the chain broke.

I have been doing this stuff since 1976 and have thrown a lot of chains but this is the first one that just flat broke. Fortunately I was pretty deep in the cut so the round played "chain catcher" instead of my arm or hand.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 20, 2012)

Yikes. That was the chinese chain?

I pinched one once and broke it, but it was pinched in place. Got the saw out, but not the chain.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)

Chain appears to be a Carlton K2. I have always liked Carlton chain. This one, not so much. A rivet sheared.

The adventure continues.


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 20, 2012)

In Australia they sell these Chinese chainsaws legally and I know people that have bought and run them there. Generally the feeling there is that they run them until they break, then the get another one and run that until it breaks, etc. etc. The chain was likely a second quality one, or one built in China (like the new Forester stuff that is all made in China, and now crap). Carlton and Windsor are the same chain now, and I have had really good luck with them. I only use mostly them and Stihl chains, and a few from Oregon.  

Me, I will stick with my Stihl saws that I believe are actually worth the money.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2012)

This one was purchased out of curiosity. And the fact that I had four to five cords to cut this year and I am hanging up my spurs. Needed a light saw for the job and wanted to find out the truth about the Chinese saws. Went in with no illusions. And delivered to my door for $94 total it has been worth it already. Instead of buying a chain I may just get another one just like it and merge the two as things break. Pretty much what I have done with the two Husky 142s that I bought new a few years ago. And just as much has busted on them as has on the Chusky.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2012)

Never had a chain break yet but have caught a few before it was about to happen. Always was where it was put together at a dealer. Which is a good reason why I make my own chains up.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Apr 23, 2012)

That kind of thing scares the S*&T right outta me.
I have a cousin in law who was almost killed when he had a chain break on him. it split his jaw right in half. He almost bled to death before he made it to the ER.
be careful Bart!
I enjoy your comments and input to much.
chuck


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the updates...this supports my way of thinking - you get what you pay for, especially with heavy equipment/tools. Glad you can get all of the parts cheap...but safety and reliability certainly carry's a price that should be factored into this IMO.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 25, 2012)

I was kinda fearing that BB was going to have zero issues with this saw and we all would look silly for spending small fortunes on our equipment.  Glad to hear that parts are cheap and most importantly that the failures have not resulted in injury.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 25, 2012)

MofoG23 said:


> Thanks for the updates...this supports my way of thinking - *you get what you pay for*, especially with heavy equipment/tools. Glad you can get all of the parts cheap...but safety and reliability certainly carry's a price that should be factored into this IMO.


 
Was there any doubt?


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Was there any doubt?


 
Nope.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 25, 2012)

Actually no matter what you buy it will eventually need maintenance. Lots of OPE gone through here last few weeks and it has all been name brand quality stuff. Nothing is immune to failure.


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Actually no matter what you buy it will eventually need maintenance. Lots of OPE gone through here last few weeks and it has all been name brand quality stuff. Nothing is immune to failure.


 
But some things can be a lot more prone to random failures. Why increase the odds when life and limb is at risk?


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 25, 2012)

While I may not bee too hip on the Chinese made saw, it does add another option to the market.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm adding saw chains to my non-Chinese list along with anything to be  ingested and car tires.

I had some dealings with chinese manufacturers when in the plastics industry and the general rule is cost first , specs second.

ie This chain  is going to sell for $10, we need to make it for $5 and we'll do what we have to to get there. If specifications for the steel used are a problem they will change them, if tolerances raise the cost of parts they'll deal with that the same way. When they hit the price point the buyer for the mass market retailer in the US will order a million of them.

If you look closely you'll see that the products are designed to look sexy and sell at a certain price point, not for durability or repairability.

I inherited a "Speedway" compressor that fell over in my trunk breaking a 2cent pot metal manifold that sent the whole thing to the landfill


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I threw my iPhone in the trash after finding it was made in China...cheap piece of junk.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 25, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> Yeah, I threw my iPhone in the trash after finding it was made in China...cheap piece of junk.


 
Our Iphones are built to a tight spec in Apple controlled plants and are not built to price.

Someday clone Iphones for $39 at Walmart will be available.


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 26, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> Yeah, I threw my iPhone in the trash after finding it was made in China...cheap piece of junk.


 

OEM iPhone vs "cheap Chinese knock off product" is apples and oranges. Now if you were to use a cheap "knock off" iPhone, you might have a point.


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 26, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Actually no matter what you buy it will eventually need maintenance. Lots of OPE gone through here last few weeks and it has all been name brand quality stuff. Nothing is immune to failure.


 
Agreed - nothing lasts forever, but higher quality product _typically_ will run longer between failure.


----------



## lukem (Apr 26, 2012)

Not trying to defend China here...but they are perfectly capable of manufacturing high quality goods.  The problem is we don't want to pay for it...so they tend to use inferior materials (junk) and looser specs (poor quality) to make a product which can be sold at a more attractive price point (dirt cheap).  Not China's fault...they are just doing what they are told by some of us consumers.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 26, 2012)

lukem said:


> Not trying to defend China here...but they are perfectly capable of manufacturing high quality goods. The problem is we don't want to pay for it...so they tend to use inferior materials (junk) and looser specs (poor quality) to make a product which can be sold at a more attractive price point (dirt cheap). Not China's fault...they are just doing what they are told by some of us consumers.


 
Vote with your wallet.  I have plenty of stuff that says "Made In China" on it that is perfectly acceptable quality or even superior.  See a lot of "Made In The USA" power equipment that is vastly inferior to brands that get knocked for selling out America.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Vote with your wallet. I have plenty of stuff that says "Made In China" on it that is perfectly acceptable quality or even superior. See a lot of "Made In The USA" power equipment that is vastly inferior to brands that get knocked for selling out America.


 
I agree completely.  Race and nationality have nothing to do with it.


----------

